# '98 Dodge Ram



## CLM1 (Dec 22, 1999)

Anyone had any trouble with the 5.9 spark-knocking?


----------



## ADM Services (Dec 23, 1999)

We had the same problem with on of our 1998 Ram 2500 HD 4x4 V-8. Turns out that is was cheap fuel. We were using Regular 87 Octane. We switched to 89 and the knocking stopped. Let me know if this worked for you.


----------



## thelawnguy (May 20, 2001)

The dealer has the ability to ****** the timing by flashing the PCM. First make sure all the injectors are up to snuff though. One faulty one, and the PCM will compensate by leaning out the mix causing pinging.


----------



## Tick (Jan 14, 2000)

Yes, mine does this to ('98 Quad cab). It actually seems to do it more when it gets colder around 35 - 45 degrees outside. It doesn't do it when you accelerate hard, it seems to do it mostly going up a long grade when it downshifts (automatic). Putting in premium gas helps allot, I go to a gas station every Tuesday that has a &quot;discount&quot; day. I spoke to the dealer about this. Dodge is aware of the problem, and actually the small 8 is allot worse! Our trucks do not have sn EGR valve and &quot;anti-knock&quot; circtry like many other vehicles these days. Dodge in the next month or so will be coming out with a TSB to suggest how much to ****** the timing. The dealer indicated the problem they are dealing with is getting the right number since retarding the timing to remove the knock takes quite a bit of &quot;snap&quot; out. I think I'm going to keep to the premium gas in cold weather.


----------



## Doug406 (Jan 24, 2000)

I actually read a disclaimer that was hooked to the cigarette lighter in the cab of a new ram (2001) saying that some knock can be expected and will not harm. BULLCRAP!! 
Pinging is a result of bad combustion causing spots on the pistons to become like deisels (glowing) and causing ignition of gasses in unopportune times. These glowing spots can burn the top right out of a piston. then the pinging will go away! Because the piston will be dead (no commpression). So run the higher octane, it will be worth it. 
Another fix would be to put on a smaller head gasket, to shorten the gap between head and piston creating more quench (the compression of the gas to help with ignition), creating better combustion, a bit higher commpression ratio, and a little more power. Just my thoughts.


----------



## Turf Cutters (Feb 23, 2000)

CLM1, go to Dodgeram.com and look under the tsb index or the gas endine index for sparkplugs. There is a lot of info on this web page that you won't get from the dealer.


----------



## CLM1 (Dec 22, 1999)

I've had the truck back to the dealer. Svc. mgr. said they ran all kinds of test and reprogrammed the computer. Said that throttle body was all carboned up and needed cleaning to the tune of $194.00. Not covered under warranty of course. And advised to run Ammoco 93 octane gas in it. Had it done, and while waiting I spoke with the owner of the dealership about this problem. He told me Dodge knew they had a problem with this engine but didn't plan to do anything about it because it wasn't a problem w/every single engine produced. I let him know what I thought about this and pulled no punches about it either. My question to him was, "My owners manual tells me to run 87 octane fuel in my truck, that higher octane fuels will cause carbon build up in the combustion chambers and on the pistons. Now your svc. mgr. is telling me to use the higher octane to prevent the detonation. If I continue to use the recommended fuel (87 octane) and burn a hole in a piston or worse, is my truck going to be covered under warranty since this problem has started while under warranty." After dancing around the question he said "probably not."
So, I'm use the high $$$ gas and not having any problems other than my wallet being thinner.
Let's just say I won't be buying any other vehicles from Chrysler! I'm going back to Fords!


----------



## thelawnguy (May 20, 2001)

This gets me thinking, Ive always used 87 in my 95 5.9 with no problems, it would ping occasionally but not what I would consider excessive, anyway, the dealer replaced the intake manifold gasket last year to cure an oil leak (apparently this was a common problem) and after that, no more pinging. Maybe a bad intake gasket? Still sounds like the mixture is leaned out for whatever reason, be it bad O2 sensor, faulty injector causing the computer to lean out all the injectors, faulty plug wires, or intake leak. Your truck doesnt need 93. Find a dealer who doesnt have his head up his ass.

Bill


----------

